# Surefire E2E



## cdknox (Jan 13, 2010)

So I dug my Surefire E2E out the other day and was looking around for drop ins. The only one I saw was on the Lumens Factory website. Anyone have any experience with this one? Is it significantly brighter than the stock 60 lumens? Are there other drop ins?


----------



## BigMHoff (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/malkoff-valiant-concepts-vme-head-p-67.html

Add an M30!! EDIT!!! meant to say M60. I read E1E, it said E2E.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, they are all great lamp assemblies. There are tons of threads on these lamps already, use the search function.


----------



## cdknox (Jan 13, 2010)

The M30 says it is meant to run on a single lithium rechargeable cell. Does that mean using 2 CR123's will ruin it?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes!

The input voltage is 1 - 5.5 volts.

2 cr123's will kill it.


----------



## Justin Case (Jan 13, 2010)

The 1V to 5.5V spec seems to come from the datasheet for the boost IC used in the M30. It is listed as an operational spec. The absolute max rating is 6V, which is still less than the OCV of 2x123A. The datasheet says the following about the absolute max specs:

Stresses beyond those listed under “Absolute Maximum Ratings” may cause permanent damage to the device. These are stress ratings only, and functional operation of the device at these or any other conditions beyond those indicated in the operational sections of the specifications is not implied. Exposure to absolute maximum rating conditions for extended periods may affect device reliability.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 13, 2010)

Fair point, better to be safe then sorry in my opinion however.

I would personally just get an M60 if I planned to use 2 cells...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 16, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Fair point, better to be safe then sorry in my opinion however.
> 
> I would personally just get an M60 if I planned to use 2 cells...


*+1!*

I'd never risk running an M30 on more than a single cell.


----------



## ugrey (Jan 16, 2010)

Forget incandescents in 2 battery lights, I have. 1. - Get the Malkoff M60 and their E sized head. 2. - Get a TLS LED head from OPTICSHQ. 3 - Get a SureFire KX2C head. 

You will get about 200 lumens and 2 hours of a flat discharge of light from the above LED heads. The incandescent gives you a little over 60 lumens for a little over an hour, and that decreases from the first time you turn it on. LEDs are the only way to go now, in a 2 battery light. I was and am an incandescent lover, but the LEDs have caught up and are now beating most incandescents.


----------



## carrot (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know about that, I really like the E2e in stock form... it's a really well-balanced light. I would rather put a Lumensfactory bulb and IMR in it. Sure, runtime will take a hit, but it'll be awesome.


----------



## rje58 (Jan 17, 2010)

Agreed - adding a larger, bulkier head kind of defeats the purpose of the small form factor of the E2e! The stock 60 lumens isn't shabby for a small incan, but the LF HO-E2A is a step up if you want/need more light.



carrot said:


> I don't know about that, I really like the E2e in stock form... it's a really well-balanced light. I would rather put a Lumensfactory bulb and IMR in it. Sure, runtime will take a hit, but it'll be awesome.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll add my love for a stock E2e


----------



## Dioni (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm planning take a E2e and use some LF bulbs. I had not seen this Malkoff Head to e-series. :thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 17, 2010)

ugrey said:


> Forget incandescents in 2 battery lights, I have. 1. - Get the Malkoff M60 and their E sized head. 2. - Get a TLS LED head from OPTICSHQ. 3 - Get a SureFire KX2C head.
> 
> You will get about 200 lumens and 2 hours of a flat discharge of light from the above LED heads. The incandescent gives you a little over 60 lumens for a little over an hour, and that decreases from the first time you turn it on. LEDs are the only way to go now, in a 2 battery light. I was and am an incandescent lover, but the LEDs have caught up and are now beating most incandescents.


A powerful LED still cannot beat a stock E2E's 60 lumens incan outdoors.


----------



## joema (Jan 17, 2010)

cdknox said:


> So I dug my Surefire E2E out the other day and was looking around for drop ins. The only one I saw was on the Lumens Factory website. Anyone have any experience with this one? Is it significantly brighter than the stock 60 lumens? Are there other drop ins?


A couple of years ago, I converted my E2E to a Lumens Factory E0-E1R (about 90 lumens), and an AW 17670:

http://www.lumensfactory.com/cart.php?cat_id=5#
http://www.lumensfactory.com/cart.php?cat_id=10#

I already had the UltraFire WF-139 charger: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CC3KB6/?tag=cpf0b6-20

It was a very nice combination, giving good output, rechargeable use and good run time. Beam pattern was nice and even, good combination of throw and flood, good incandescent color rendering.

I gifted it to a friend, and eventually he dropped it and the lamp failed. I love the E2E form factor, and if you only want a lamp upgrade there are several options from Lumens Factory and others.

That said, there are so many good LED lights it's worth looking at the entire marketplace. 

Re my friend with the E2E, rather than replace his Lumens Factory lamp, I just got him an EagleTac T10L. He already had the required charger. The T10L is an excellent light with a simple UI, great combination of output and runtime. The E2E is smaller and handles better but the T10L is pretty good and has more output and runtime, plus won't break the lamp if dropped: https://www.eagletac-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=612


----------



## ampdude (Jan 18, 2010)

If you're a real klutz and drop your light pretty often while it's running, then obviously LED is the way to go, provided you don't break the lens or optic too. In that case I guess you better go with a reflectored LED head and a plastic lens.

A two cell incan is much more useful out in the boonies. The MN03 lamp assembly and the SF CR123a batteries that it runs on can take a lot of harsh treatment and extreme temperatures.

The EO-E2R and a couple of IMR cells seems to be a reasonably durable setup as well, though in the worst of weather I opt for the old tried and true stock Surefire setup.


----------



## Deputy T. (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't know what kind of tailcap you got, but if you got a Z52 (momentary/twistie) I'd like to cast my vote for the IMR-E2. It's a whole lotta light in a small package. That'ts what I got for my EDC. I know, it's a big sacrifice in runtime, but that's why I carry LED lights on my keychain.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 18, 2010)

Deputy T. said:


> I don't know what kind of tailcap you got, but if you got a Z52 (momentary/twistie) I'd like to cast my vote for the IMR-E2. It's a whole lotta light in a small package. That'ts what I got for my EDC. I know, it's a big sacrifice in runtime, but that's why I carry LED lights on my keychain.



I just ordered one for my E2e. I've been meaning to try one out for awhile. The EO-E2R is very bright, but sometimes I like to EDC a pocket rocket. In the beamshots I saw awhile back, it smoked a P91, which is no small feat. I don't remember what the P91 was running on batterywise though.

The sacrifice is no big deal to me, especially when I'm traveling in my car, as I have extra batteries, a couple spare EO-E2R's and an E-series extender in the glove box. If I need more runtime I'll pop in more batteries, or if I really need more runtime I'll put in the EO-E2R and run it off of three primaries in which case I'm looking at a good 90mins to 2hrs per battery set since the EO-E2R only draws about 800ma. Need more than 2hrs? I'll put in some more batteries..

Plus I have a 6V Energizer lantern light in the console, and since I got my Sunlite Slim 3W warm tint 100 lumen 3AAA light the other day, I've been carrying that in my coat pocket too. Doesn't replace my incans, but it's a hell of a nice little light.

Yea, I run the Z52 style twisty on all of my E-series. I have just never been a fan of the Z57. Probably mostly because it looks ugly to me. The latest variations of this clicky are very reliable though.


----------



## cdknox (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. If anything I'll just try the lumens factory bulb.


----------



## caltemus (Jan 18, 2010)

I actually just got a E2e (hour ago) and it seems like it doesn't need an upgrade.


----------



## cdknox (Jan 18, 2010)

They definitely don't "need" an upgrade. The only thing I noticed was that after my first set of batteries, the white does not seem as "white".


----------



## paulr (Jan 18, 2010)

The e2e is a classic and led-ifying it sort of misses the point. If you want a led light, buy a led light. If you insist on upgrading an e2e, the best upgrade for it is an a10.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 18, 2010)

caltemus said:


> I actually just got a E2e (hour ago) and it seems like it doesn't need an upgrade.


An upgrade is absolutely not needed at all! All SureFire E Series are perfect as it is. But if you want to use rechargeable batteries, then you must replace the lamp assembly, which is quite easy and cheap.

Cheers.


----------



## caltemus (Jan 18, 2010)

Hate to steal the topic but, the E2e cant use RCR123A's or R17670's out of the box?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2010)

> Hate to steal the topic but, the E2e cant use RCR123A's or R17670's out of the box?


 
No, not directly in it's stock form.
It'll be either underpowered or blown, depending on your rechargeable setup.


----------



## caltemus (Jan 19, 2010)

Will they work with a KX2 head?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 19, 2010)

caltemus said:


> Hate to steal the topic but, the E2e cant use RCR123A's or R17670's out of the box?


No, it can't. But you may use:

One AW 17670 with the Lumens Factory HO-E1R or EO-E1R.

Or

2x AWRCR123 with the HO-E2R or EO-E2R

Or

2x16340 IMR with the IMR-E2.


----------



## caltemus (Jan 19, 2010)

The 2x AWRCR123 with the HO-E2R seems like the best current option for output to runtime for rechargables, it looks like something to look into in the near future thanks.


----------



## bestcounsel (Jan 19, 2010)

I use 2x AWRCR123 with the HO-E2R or EO-E2R on security details where a powerful but yet small light is needed and space/or concealment is need. 



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> No, it can't. But you may use:
> 
> One AW 17670 with the Lumens Factory HO-E1R or EO-E1R.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrontius (Jan 20, 2010)

*Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> A powerful LED still cannot beat a stock E2E's 60 lumens incan outdoors.



I beg to differ. Malkoff's M60 throws tighter and further, in my experience.



ampdude said:


> I just ordered one for my E2e. I've been meaning to try one out for awhile. The EO-E2R is very bright, but sometimes I like to EDC a pocket rocket. In the beamshots I saw awhile back, it smoked a P91, which is no small feat. I don't remember what the P91 was running on batterywise though.
> <...>



As a factual correction, I've swapped out my IMR-E2 for a P91; on the same batteries, the P91 is moderately brighter and much throwier, what I wanted in a self-defense light. The IMR-E2 was just not terribly impressive compared to my M60 (if a whole ton smaller). I get a calculated 15 minutes (of batteries; 10 minutes to switch meltdown!) on the IMR-E2 and 8 minutes on the P91. It's like having a ROP-LO in your front pocket. (Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?)

The only other upgrade I've used was the MN02 - great nightstand light.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No, not directly in it's stock form.
> It'll be either underpowered or blown, depending on your rechargeable setup.


 
Now, you can't beat that for accurate, to the point, or blunt, however you would like to define it.  Well put Mark, very well put.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?*



Chrontius said:


> I beg to differ. Malkoff's M60 throws tighter and further, in my experience.
> 
> 
> .


 
I am aware of that, as I have an M60 too (and several other Malkoffs...) But I was not talking about sheer output or throw, I was talking outdoor's performance, which means: maximum color rendering, full contrast, depth perception and the ability to cut through fog, mist, rain or smoke. No LED of any size or class can do that as nicely as a decent incandescent can. I have other lights when I want throw and output, but when I need flawless outdoor's performance in a compact pocket-size light, it's either the E2e or A2 Aviator, hands down.


----------



## cdknox (Jan 20, 2010)

I've decided to leave mine stock for now...other than to buy another Surefire lamp asembly for when this one burns out.


----------



## Chrontius (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?*

I suppose our definitions of "outdoors performance" are different. I have a big backyard with lots of trees.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?*

Sounds more like a case of Accute LED Fanboyism Syndrome rather than having different definitions of performance...


----------



## ampdude (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?*



Chrontius said:


> I beg to differ. Malkoff's M60 throws tighter and further, in my experience.



I would hope so, it's an LED in a D26 head with an optic, as opposed to a bulb in a D19 sized reflector. The problem with the LED output is that the landscape isn't as detailed. But the warmer tinted versions are getting better.



> As a factual correction, I've swapped out my IMR-E2 for a P91; on the same batteries, the P91 is moderately brighter and much throwier, what I wanted in a self-defense light. The IMR-E2 was just not terribly impressive compared to my M60 (if a whole ton smaller). I get a calculated 15 minutes (of batteries; 10 minutes to switch meltdown!) on the IMR-E2 and 8 minutes on the P91. It's like having a ROP-LO in your front pocket. (Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?)
> 
> The only other upgrade I've used was the MN02 - great nightstand light.



What batteries did you run them on? Both IMR16340's? The beamshots in a previous thread showed the IMR-E2 the clear winner over the P91, which surprised me a lot at the time. But the pictures may have been mislabeled. I know the P91 doesn't have it's full brightness potential on IMR16340's.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 20, 2010)

Loving the MN02 lately in my E2E. It's a great bulb to use - long runtime (2.5 hours), very white (surprisingly), and a good level of light for most things. Outdoors it's great too.

I bet most people just assume that the E2E can't be a good light. It's sad when runtime and ultimate brightness are all that people think about in a light. The more I use my E2E with MN02 and my E1E with MN01 the more I appreciate them. Wish that more people would give them a chance, they'd be surprised that the "old technology" has something to offer them. Everyone should try a high quality incandescent at some point to really know what it's about - and a mini mag or stock mag isn't a high quality incandescent.

Give me an E2E any day in comparison to something overly computerized, circuited and complicated.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 20, 2010)

If I was you I would use a IMR-E2 on two IMR cells! :devil:


----------



## Chadder (Jan 20, 2010)

Just adding my 2 cents here by saying that my my e2e in stock form is still one of my favorite lights. Not to be confused with my most used of course. There is nothing more beautiful than and E2E in natural HA!!


----------



## knightrider (Jan 21, 2010)

Dioni said:


> If I was you I would use a IMR-E2 on two IMR cells! :devil:



I will have to try it sometime, have heard it's frighteningly bright! Now that would be a great defensive light - they'd see spots for awhile!


----------



## Dioni (Jan 21, 2010)

knightrider said:


> I will have to try it sometime, have heard it's frighteningly bright! Now that would be a great defensive light - they'd see spots for awhile!


 
Certainly its bright! We had discuted it in the Suggestion for incan pocket rocket thread.
There are some beamshots of this setup compared to P91.

E2e + IMR-E2 + 2xIMR16340 = Pocket Wall of light! :thumbsup:

Cheers,
Dioni


----------



## knightrider (Jan 21, 2010)

Those beamshots are amazing! Really show what a small light can do. Come summer I think I'll pick up some IMRs and the lamp and give it a try.

That has to be the most insane pocket rocket ever though. Must have...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2010)

caltemus said:


> I actually just got a E2e (hour ago) and it seems like it doesn't need an upgrade.


 
Just got back from the post office and I have the same opinion. It seems Surefire got it quite right with this one, soon to become a favorite and one of my most carried. I don't have duplicates of any flashlight but this may be the first. Beautifully built.


----------



## computernut (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been using a LF HO-E2A and I just popped my MN03 back in to see the difference. I kind of prefer the MN03 as LF bulb has a smaller/brighter hotspot where I usually prefer things to be a little floodier. 

I had been using a MN02 but it blew one day. I preferred using it with an F04 because of the tight hotspot though.

I'd like to put in a 17670 with an EO-E1R but I think my body is a candidate for some boring to make one fit.

If the E2E was regulated like my A2 it would be perfect but the E2E is perfect enough for me to use almost everyday.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 27, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Certainly its bright! We had discuted it in the Suggestion for incan pocket rocket thread.
> There are some beamshots of this setup compared to P91.
> 
> E2e + IMR-E2 + 2xIMR16340 = Pocket Wall of light! :thumbsup:
> ...



Thanks for posting that, those were the beamshots I was referring to in my earlier post. To me it looks like the IMR-E2 puts out more or similar overall light, while the P91 beam is a little tighter.



Dioni said:


>



I'm guessing that the IMR-E2 on a pair of IMR16340's would get smoked vs. a P91 on a pair of IMR18500's though.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 27, 2010)

ampdude said:


> Thanks for posting that, those were the beamshots I was referring to in my earlier post. To me it looks like the IMR-E2 puts out more or similar overall light, while the P91 beam is a little tighter.
> 
> I'm guessing that the IMR-E2 on a pair of IMR16340's would get smoked vs. a P91 on a pair of IMR18500's though.


 
:thumbsup:

I also think that the IMR-E2 puts out a similar overall. Obviously, the bigger reflector of the D26 drop ins can provides a better use of all light produced by bulb. 

We need some more comparisons of these bulbs...


----------



## bestcounsel (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is another thing that people forget about the e2e....it also make a great back up for the size and power. It fits almost anywhere....

I see lots of post about back up lights and i think the e2e is great for that roll....on a duty belt it fits almost anywhere....with a long clip it fits in a back pocket easily...


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 23, 2010)

I have mostly LEDs, but really like the incan E-series lights. I use my E1e with the stock bulb, or another with the LF HO-E1A for my "around the house" light, and find it generally does anything I need a light to do indoors. And the beam pattern and tint are just more pleasing to me than any of my LEDs. 

I also like the E2E with the stock MN03 lamp, and prefer it to the LF HO-E2A which seems to have a tighter, and somewhat oblong hotspot, which annoys me. The 60 lumens output is plenty bright, comparable to several of my "100 lumen" LEDs. I think the only thing I'd ever do to it is get an MN02 lamp for camping use, and if it will take a 17670 cell, then get a LF HO-E1R for the extended runtime and rechargeability.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 23, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> I have mostly LEDs, but really like the incan E-series lights. I use my E1e with the stock bulb, or another with the LF HO-E1A for my "around the house" light, and find it generally does anything I need a light to do indoors. And the beam pattern and tint are just more pleasing to me than any of my LEDs.
> 
> I also like the E2E with the stock MN03 lamp, and prefer it to the LF HO-E2A which seems to have a tighter, and somewhat oblong hotspot, which annoys me. The 60 lumens output is plenty bright, comparable to several of my "100 lumen" LEDs. I think the only thing I'd ever do to it is get an MN02 lamp for camping use, and if it will take a 17670 cell, then get a LF HO-E1R for the extended runtime and rechargeability.


+1

That's exactly what I do to most of my E series


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone ever figure out if the IMR E2 and the Z57 will co operate with each other?


----------



## paintballdad (Feb 24, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> Anyone ever figure out if the IMR E2 and the Z57 will co operate with each other?



Here's a link to Lumens Factory's disclaimer regarding IMR set ups.

http://lumensfactory.com/cart_detail.php?id=85


----------



## copperfox (Feb 24, 2010)

I also love my E2E with the stock lamp. A while back I tried using the HO-E2R and the EO-E2R in an attempt to start using rechargeables. Unfortunately, both had an oblong hotspot that disappointed me, so I sold them.

Does anyone know if the xx-E1R lamp has this oblong hotspot too?


----------



## kelmo (Feb 24, 2010)

Love my incan E2x's! 

I have a E2D that is a sentinal in my sock drawer along with an expanding baton. An E2e is attached to my casual about town torso pack. I have an E2O with a with a twisty switch that I only use when travelling over seas. I've also got a E2x (E2e head, E2 body, and a very short non-lockout twisty tailcap) that practically vanishes in my pocket. The last two mentioned are sporting MN02 LAs.


----------



## paulr (Feb 24, 2010)

For those of you talking about home defense and other tactical applications, why do you care about runtime in the slightest? How many minutes do you expect your tactical encounter to last, especially if you're only using the light in momentary bursts during such an encounter? Surefire's premier tactical handhelds use HOLA lamps with ridiculously short runtime (like 10 minutes in the case of the M4) because flashlight runtime is the last thing any one cares about when hot lead is flying through the air . Runtime is of more concern for those multifunction led lights with "tacticool" styling but are actually mostly purchased for other uses.

Keep in mind also that a tactical incan light will put a lot more photons out the front than almost any LED light of comparable size. No, not more lumens, just more photons. Most of the incan photons will be invisible (infrared) so they contribute zero to the lumen count, but are still of potential relevance to a tactical user who uses the light to disorient the opponent, rather than to illuminate stuff. To get a slight experience of the effect, point a TV remote at your own face from close range (arm's length) and give it a few clicks.


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?*



ampdude said:


> I would hope so, it's an LED in a D26 head with an optic, as opposed to a bulb in a D19 sized reflector. The problem with the LED output is that the landscape isn't as detailed. But the warmer tinted versions are getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> What batteries did you run them on? Both IMR16340's? The beamshots in a previous thread showed the IMR-E2 the clear winner over the P91, which surprised me a lot at the time. But the pictures may have been mislabeled. I know the P91 doesn't have it's full brightness potential on IMR16340's.



Sorry it took two years to get back to you!

Yes, I used a pair of AW "red label" IMRs.

The IMR-E2 may be clearly the winner up close, but I really wanted something with reach, and spill that wouldn't blind me with ground-scatter. Also, I had a _way_ better holster from Wilson Combat for the G2Z than is offered for the E2 head, which is probably the real deciding factor. Maybe someday I'll make an E2Z for myself on a lathe, then make a leather-kydex-laminate holster from scratch, but today is not that day.

Also, I suspect the supply of E2 bulbs may have dried up by that time. 

I _also_ suspect that my compulsively keeping the IMRs topped up helped the P91 in the comparison.



Chadder said:


> Just adding my 2 cents here by saying that my my e2e in stock form is still one of my favorite lights. Not to be confused with my most used of course. There is nothing more beautiful than and E2E in natural HA!!



It's really got a certain _je ne sais quois_.



[email protected] said:


> Just got back from the post office and I have the same opinion. It seems Surefire got it quite right with this one, soon to become a favorite and one of my most carried. I don't have duplicates of any flashlight but this may be the first. Beautifully built.



I have been accused of being an LED fanboy - while this may be true, the E2 platform is the only light I own in _triplicate._ (Aftermarket pineapple body, E2, E2E) Plus loose spare parts.



paulr said:


> For those of you talking about home defense and other tactical applications, why do you care about runtime in the slightest? How many minutes do you expect your tactical encounter to last, especially if you're only using the light in momentary bursts during such an encounter? (snip)



Not really. I want ten minutes' runtime in case the cells have suffered a little self discharge or got used occasionally to test the bulb; I don't want to immediately recharge them because hot-off-the-charger cells stress incan bulbs. I want at least 120 continuous seconds before risking a meltdown, though. Word of advice: Never run a P90 down on a pair of IMR123 cells in a nitrolon body. You'll soften the casing, dent the tail, and wreck the heat shrink.


----------



## batman (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?*

Slightly unrelated question, but when you tighten the bezel down all the way on an E2E should the pocket clip ride right in the center of the flat anti-roll bezel surface?


----------



## bladerunner (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?*

Well, after finding this thread I dug out my mostly unused e2e and just ordered a MN02 25 lumen bulb. I've always wanted one to see how it looks on a nice dark night. I walk my dog each night for about 20 minutes or so. I just can't get myself to use the stock bulb due to the short run time vs battery costs. Sort of like using the wrong tool for the job type of thing I guess. I did put a KL1 LED head on it and found it to be a beautiful flawless white flood beam that is almost too bright when its aimed a few feet down the road. (is it possible to be too bright?) ha So I'm looking forward to going back to incan with over two hours run time. I'll let ya know how it works out.


----------



## bladerunner (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?*

update; I realize this thread was started 2 years ago and that the MN02 bulb is old news by todays standards, but I finally bought one. What a nice useable bulb for an e2e. The throw and hot spot seem almost as bright as the MN03..just a little less side spill. There is plenty of spill/flood to be useable. My driveway is aprox. 60ft and it lights up across the street easy. Out back in the woods it is awesome. I think these bulbs may become hard to find as time goes on....I say.get one soon.


----------



## cm_mtb (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?*



batman said:


> Slightly unrelated question, but when you tighten the bezel down all the way on an E2E should the pocket clip ride right in the center of the flat anti-roll bezel surface?



Mine is slightly off center.



bladerunner said:


> update; I realize this thread was started 2 years ago and that the MN02 bulb is old news by todays standards, but I finally bought one. What a nice useable bulb for an e2e. The throw and hot spot seem almost as bright as the MN03..just a little less side spill. There is plenty of spill/flood to be useable. My driveway is aprox. 60ft and it lights up across the street easy. Out back in the woods it is awesome. I think these bulbs may become hard to find as time goes on....I say.get one soon.



The MN02 is one of my favorite bulbs. I have two, but I'm still looking for deals on extras. Also, the F04 diffuser pairs nicely with the MN02.


----------



## bladerunner (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Is that a Maglite in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?*

The MN02 is one of my favorite bulbs. I have two, but I'm still looking for deals on extras. Also, the F04 diffuser pairs nicely with the MN02.[/QUOTE]

Thanks cm mtb I will research the F04 just to see. Right now, I want to use it as is...love it.


----------

